# Verhalten der Mods auf Buffed



## eimer07 (7. April 2009)

Hallo,

Normalerweise lese ich nur auf der Buffedseite die Comments und durchstöbere die Foren. Mit eigenen Comments habe ich mich bis jetzt zurückgehalten.

Das soll jetzt kein Angriff auf die Seite Buffed sein oder ähnliches, aber was mir in letzter zeit aufgefallen ist halte ich für nicht richtig. Es soll um das Verhalten der Moderatoren gehen. Ich bekomme das Gefühl das sie unbedacht handeln. Threads die nichts böses beabsichtigen und sogar unterhaltsam sind werden ohne Grund geschlossen, und wiederrum Threads in denen Flames vorprogramiert sind (in diesem Fall kommt das hier nicht drum herum) werden offen gelassen. 

Als Beispiel: Vor kurzem wurde dieser hier zu gemacht http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98500. Warum? Egal ob diese Geschichte nun erfunden wurde oder nicht, sie war unterhaltsam, witzig und garnicht schlecht geschrieben. Hätte z.B. einer der Geschichtenschreiber wie Ohrensammler (dessen Geschichten natürlich klasse sind^^) genau das gleiche gepostet, wäre der Thread noch offen gewesen. Aber nein, das ist eine unbekannte Person diese dürfen soetwas nicht. 

Auch haben sicherlich einige den Tumult in den News mitbekommen. Ok, es hat jeder das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern aber die Diskussion die dabei entsteht und häufig nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, sorgt dafür das Fragen die zum Verständniss beitragen untergehen. Und dagegen wird nichts unternommen. User zu bannen oder Comments zu entfernen, gehören ja wohl zum Alltag einer Internetseite. Ich verstehe nicht warum Buffed da so zögerlich reagiert. Meldungen über User sind schon seit Wochen abgeschickt, werden aber ignoriert.

Das sind jetzt nur einige Beispiele. Bitte nicht so sehr darauf fixieren. Ich möchte einfach ein kurzes Statemant von Buffed haben warum sie so handeln, oder besser gesagt nicht handeln.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Wären die Mods zu zimperlich, gäbs hier gar keine Ordnung mehr.

DISZIPLIN!!!


----------



## Xall13 (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube die Buffed Moderatoren kennen ihre AGBs und wissen welche Threats sie zu schließen haben und welche nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Noxiel hat aber recht. Es ist eine nette Idee für einen Mybuffed Blog zudem musst du bedenken können die Mods nicht überall sein,dafür gibts den Reportbutton.


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

Zucht und ordnung und was die mods sagen ist gesetz.


----------



## eimer07 (7. April 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Buffed Moderatoren kennen ihre AGBs und wissen welche Threats sie zu schließen haben und welche nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber manchmal widersprechen sie sich in ihrem verhalten. Erst wird gesagt diese Art von Thread gab es schonmal, er wird zu gemacht. Etwas später kommt nochmal ein Thread mit dem gleiche Thema, welches offen gelassen wird. Warum?


----------



## Thory79 (7. April 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass gemeldete Beiträge (zu normalen Tageszeiten) sehr schnell bearbeitet werden und entprechende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, seitens der Moderatoren. Heute selbst erlebt. Ich glaube die "Reaktionsdauer" lag unter 15 Minuten.

MfG, Thory


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Das will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber manchmal widersprechen sie sich in ihrem verhalten. Erst wird gesagt diese Art von Thread gab es schonmal, er wird zu gemacht. Etwas später kommt nochmal ein Thread mit dem gleiche Thema, welches offen gelassen wird. Warum?


Wie gesagt, die Mods können nicht überall sein. Reporte doch den Thread und die Mods kontrollieren das. Dafür ist dieser Nette Button nämlich da.
Ich finde Arbeit der Mods super und sehr ordentlich


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Das will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber manchmal widersprechen sie sich in ihrem verhalten. Erst wird gesagt diese Art von Thread gab es schonmal, er wird zu gemacht. Etwas später kommt nochmal ein Thread mit dem gleiche Thema, welches offen gelassen wird. Warum?


weil keiner report druekt. und dan die mods haben ihre auge nnicht ueberall. sind auch nur menschen.


----------



## eimer07 (7. April 2009)

Aber wie sieht es mit den News aus? Z.B. kommt jetzt eine News über Dualspecc raus. Ich als Zocker habe da jetzt etwas nciht verstanden und möchte mal nachfragen, aber meine Frage versinkt in den dauernden Diskussionen die oft nichts mit dem Thema, wie z.B. WoW geht unter und solche Sachen, zu tun haben. Wenn es dann auch noch eine Person ist die immer und immer wieder für den gleichen Tumult sorgt, muss man doch reagieren.


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (7. April 2009)

Aber die 30.000 anderen "lol gestern in WoW da is was passiert und das lieber Blog erzähle ich dir heute auch wenn das eigentlich das "WoW-Diskussionsforum" ist und nicht das "Erzähle deinen Tagesablauf Forum"" werden nicht geschlossen. Irgendwie meint jeder hier seine Geschichte schreiben zu müssen ( auch wenn einigie Threads witzig sind). Macht das auf euerem Blog aber nicht in einem Forum zum diskutieren. Danke.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es mit den News aus? Z.B. kommt jetzt eine News über Dualspecc raus. Ich als Zocker habe da jetzt etwas nciht verstanden und möchte mal nachfragen, aber meine Frage versinkt in den dauernden Diskussionen die oft nichts mit dem Thema, wie z.B. WoW geht unter und solche Sachen, zu tun haben. Wenn es dann auch noch eine Person ist die immer und immer wieder für den gleichen Tumult sorgt, muss man doch reagieren.


Mybuffed Profil des jeweiligen User und dort ist ebenfalls ein Button zum melden.. dort kannst du den Grund angeben und die Mods kümmern sich darum.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Ich frag mich grad wieso sich der TE extra neu anmeldet... oO
Als ob wir ihn wegen sowas bannen würden... tsts.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad wieso sich der TE extra neu anmeldet... oO
> Als ob wir ihn wegen sowas bannen würden... tsts.


Bei dir wäre ich mir nie sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*sorry für das mini OT^^*


----------



## eimer07 (7. April 2009)

Ich kann mich da nur auf die News beziehen. Was dort so alles passiert ist ja nicht mehr normal. Die ersten 2 Posts passen noch zum Thema, der Rest nicht. Und das finde ich einfach ziemlich schade....


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2009)

@Carcharot: Weil er bisher nur mitgelesen hat, ergo keinen account brauchte.

@TE: Ich hab Threads eröffnet, in bestehende geschrieben und PM's mit Mods getauscht zum selben Thema wie du. Meine Erfahrung zeigt folgendes:
Wenn amn mit der Situation hier unzufrieden ist kann man entweder weg bleiben oder sich damit abfinden, ändern tut sich nix. Zumindest meine Erfahrung. Wie man das findet mag jeder selber beurteilen. Aber auch wenn man mit dem den oder anderen unzufrieden ist, insgesammt ists ne nette Seite. Ich schalte halt bei manchen Entscheidungen auf durchzug und seit dem ists ganz erträglich. man kann halt nicht in die Köpfe anderer Leute schauen.


----------



## hanktheknife (7. April 2009)

> Als Beispiel: Vor kurzem wurde dieser hier zu gemacht http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98500. Warum?


Sag doch gleich, dass du das geschrieben hast und dich ärgerst, weil der Thread dicht ist, oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn hier jeder seine Kommentare reinschreibt, wär es bald übervoll und ausserdem sind die Moderatoren die Chefs hier, Fakt.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur auf die News beziehen. Was dort so alles passiert ist ja nicht mehr normal. Die ersten 2 Posts passen noch zum Thema, der Rest nicht. Und das finde ich einfach ziemlich schade....


Dafür können die Mods schlecht was,wenn die User ins OT verfallen. Du kannst die Leute gerne melden über ihr mybuffed Profil ... dann werden die Kommentare überprüft


----------



## mirror-egg (7. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich die Meinung des TE nicht zu 100% teile. Muss ich ihm bei gewissen Teilen seines Posts zustimmen. Threads werden manchmal wegen 2 Posts die nicht zum Topic gehören geschlossen und gegen manche Threads die zwischendurch doch recht weit vom Thema abschweifen wird nichts unternommen. 
ICh finde die Mods machen eigentlich einen guten Job, doch sie sind manchmal zu schnell und manchmal wiederum zu langsam, wobei dies auch mangelnden /reports der Community liegen kann, mit dem /close- Hammer.


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (7. April 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich, dass du das geschrieben hast und dich ärgerst, weil der Thread dicht ist, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98518
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98300
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98436
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98516

wär schon scheiße wenn jeder hier seine Kommentare reinschreiben würde oder?


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2009)

mirror-egg schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Meinung des TE nicht zu 100% teile. Muss ich ihm bei gewissen Teilen seines Posts zustimmen. Threads werden manchmal wegen 2 Posts die nicht zum Topic gehören geschlossen und gegen manche Threads die zwischendurch doch recht weit vom Thema abschweifen wird nichts unternommen.
> ICh finde die Mods machen eigentlich einen guten Job, doch sie sind manchmal zu schnell und manchmal wiederum zu langsam, wobei dies auch mangelnden /reports der Community liegen kann, mit dem /close- Hammer.



Ich finde das abschweifen vom eigentlichen Thema eigentlich sehr gut. Die spannendsden Disskusionen sind doch die, die sich ausdehnen und am Ende viel mehr umfassen als den ersten Post. Das darf auch mal was ganz anderes sein. Man nennst sowas Disskusionskultur. Die geht bei zu strenger Auslegung von Regeln, die in 90 % der Fälle hier eh niemand beachtet, halt etwas unter. 
Das Phänomen das sich ein Gespräch, eine Disskusion entwickelt und wächst sollte jeder aus dem RL kennen und schätzen. arum verstehe ich generell nicht das viel Foren so ein Problem damit haben. Vor allem da ich auch positivbeispiele kenne.


----------



## Zodttd (7. April 2009)

WHOO mods ftw

ar***kriechen is immer gut!!!!

ich liebe alle mods und admins nur das ihrs wisst ihr seid meine vorbilder!!!
wenn ich groß bin werd ich powerranger, pirat, astronaut UND admin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. April 2009)

O_o


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> ich liebe alle mods und admins nur das ihrs wisst ihr seid meine vorbilder!!!


Anscheinend habe ich als Vorbild versagt... damn...



> Hätte z.B. einer der Geschichtenschreiber wie Ohrensammler (dessen Geschichten natürlich klasse sind^^) genau das gleiche gepostet, wäre der Thread noch offen gewesen. Aber nein, das ist eine unbekannte Person diese dürfen soetwas nicht.


Ich persönlich empfinde die Texte von Ohrensammler, DamokIes und Co. als wesentlich qualitativer als z. B. das von dir gepostete Beispiel. Während die Themen der genannten Personen meist noch Diskussionsgrundlagen und einen gewissen Tiefgang bieten, geht es in vielen anderen Texten simpel ausgedrückt einfach um Spieler, die einen "miesen WoW-Tag" hatten. So empfinde und sehe ich die Situation, weswegen ich auch so moderiere, wie ich es eben für nötig halte.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> O_o


Toller spam... 

@ Ahra:
Trotzdem muss man sagen,das auch Threads von Ohrensammler und co manchmal auch als Blogeinträge gereicht hätten... ist meine meinung dazu.


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Das will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber manchmal widersprechen sie sich in ihrem verhalten. Erst wird gesagt diese Art von Thread gab es schonmal, er wird zu gemacht. Etwas später kommt nochmal ein Thread mit dem gleiche Thema, welches offen gelassen wird. Warum?



Ich weiss nicht in welchem Universum Du lebst, aber offenbar ist ein seltsames Paralleluniversum das mit der Realität wenig zu tun hat.

Erstens gibt es Ermessensspielräume.
Zweitens sind Menschen unterschiedlich.
Drittens sind die Moderatoren nicht angestellt bei buffed sondern machen den Job nebenher was Absprachen erschwert und zeitliche Resourcen einschränkt.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. April 2009)

Regeln durchlesen, merken und sich dran halten
dann passiert auch sowas nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

also ich behaupte mal die meisten threads werden geclosed weil reportet wurde

und wenn ich mich nicht irre sind wir hier wegen irgendwelche blog Einträge oder so

also wen so 1-2 im monat sowas erstellen denke ich nicht das die einfach so geclosed werden, aber wen dann andere leute am gleichen tag noch 3-4 andere posten naja wirds schon bisschen zu viel.



ah ja

Ahramanyu > restliche mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (7. April 2009)

> wär schon scheiße wenn jeder hier seine Kommentare reinschreiben würde oder?


Schon mal die Qualität (Schreibstil) verglichen, das ist wie ein kaputtes Fahrrad im Vergleich zu einem neuen Mercedes und für sowas engagierst du dich hier?


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (7. April 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Schon mal die Qualität (Schreibstil) verglichen, das ist wie ein kaputtes Fahrrad im Vergleich zu einem neuen Mercedes und für sowas engagierst du dich hier?


Ich will das jeglicher bewerte meine tolle Geschichte Thread geschlossen wird.


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erstens gibt es Ermessensspielräume.
> Zweitens sind Menschen unterschiedlich.
> Drittens sind die Moderatoren nicht angestellt bei buffed sondern machen den Job nebenher was Absprachen erschwert und zeitliche Resourcen einschränkt.



Und viertens können solche Sachen auch noch im internen Forum abgeklärt werden - was aber, wie Tiku erwähnt, durch die zeitlichen Differenzen auch nicht sofort zu Lösungen führt.


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

An der Stelle kannst Du dann auch das IRC nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: Wer mit Moderatoren-Entscheidungen nicht zufrieden ist kann z.B. einfach mal ne sachliche PM an den Mod schreiben. Ihr würdet euch wundern wieviel das bringen kann.

PMs Marke "Ey isch figg dei Mudda Du Sau" oder das eröffnen von 200 Flamethreads führt dagegen kaum zu einem sinnvollen Ergebnis.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> PMs Marke "Ey isch figg dei Mudda Du Sau" oder das eröffnen von 200 Flamethreads führt dagegen kaum zu einem sinnvollen Ergebnis.



Bei mir schon. Ich freu mich immer wieder über solche Mails =)


----------

